# Cabinet tilt that supports head?



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I see a number of amp tilting mechanisms all over the place but they all are designed for combos.

Is there any kind of device that tilts the cab but supports the head over top of it?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> I see a number of amp tilting mechanisms all over the place but they all are designed for combos.
> 
> Is there any kind of device that tilts the cab but supports the head over top of it?


Clip Bars - Fender, Piggyback
+
Screw - Fender®, Thumb, Piggyback, Package of 2
+
Tilt Back Leg Kit - Fender


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Clip Bars - Fender, Piggyback
> +
> Screw - Fender®, Thumb, Piggyback, Package of 2
> +
> Tilt Back Leg Kit - Fender


 That's about $90 US plus shipping + relevant duties and taxes. Seems mighty expensive for a fairly simple task. I would forgo the tilt, and just use something else (cart or small table) to raise both the head and cab at the same time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

isoneedacoffee said:


> That's about $90 US plus shipping + relevant duties and taxes. Seems mighty expensive for a fairly simple task. I would forgo the tilt, and just use something else (cart or small table) to raise both the head and cab at the same time.


The man didn't specify a budget, I'm just answering his question with my suggestion. If you want to use a milk crate, that could work as well. It would't look as classy but we all have different expectations.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazon.com: Quik Lok AMS-BS-625 Amplifier Stand, Black: Musical Instruments


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Amazon.com: Quik Lok AMS-BS-625 Amplifier Stand, Black: Musical Instruments


That's what I'm talking about! A bit spendy for my liking (especially on the amazon.ca site) but that's what I had in mind.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> That's what I'm talking about! A bit spendy for my liking (especially on the amazon.ca site) but that's what I had in mind.


Oh God, never buy anything from Amazon.ca.

Quik Lok BS-625 Amp Stand - Stands - Accessories - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

DIY?
You must have a pile of 2x2's and plywood lying around somewhere. lol.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Oh God, never buy anything from Amazon.ca.
> 
> Quik Lok BS-625 Amp Stand - Stands - Accessories - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


In this particular instance I'm not sure what the difference is other than I'd probably get the item in a couple days if I ordered from Amazon.ca.
Given the dollar differential, (which I forgot to account for in my previous post) even if Amazon.com ships free across the border, it's pretty much a wash as cost goes. Not to mention any delays in getting the item over the border. 
Also, if they don't ship across the border for free (or process the purchase via the Canadian Amazon) then the price is likely going to be more.
I have used Amazon.com in the past for some items that .ca simply didn't offer but in this case I don't see the benefit.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> DIY?
> You must have a pile of 2x2's and plywood lying around somewhere. lol.


Pretty, but quite impractical for load-in/load-out and space in the vehicle.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

You could easily build a facimile of the Fender piggyback setup.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> The man didn't specify a budget, I'm just answering his question with my suggestion. If you want to use a milk crate, that could work as well. It would't look as classy but we all have different expectations.


Funny you mention that. My LSS just nicely stradles a milk crate without taking the wheels off. I use the crate to haul in peripheral stuff and then flip it over. But I class it up with a black towel so it just looks like a little black pedestal with a black amp on it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Funny you mention that. My LSS just nicely stradles a milk crate without taking the wheels off. I use the crate to haul in peripheral stuff and then flip it over. But I class it up with a black towel so it just looks like a little black pedestal with a black amp on it.


I used a milk crate for years with my Classic 50. It carried cables and pedals to and from places, acted as the amp stand when I needed. I'm with you on that. I read the OP and immediately thought of the piggyback system when he mentioned tilt back and combining head with cab. The old Bassman, and others, came to mind.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Funny you mention that. My LSS just nicely stradles a milk crate without taking the wheels off. I use the crate to haul in peripheral stuff and then flip it over. But I class it up with a black towel so it just looks like a little black pedestal with a black amp on it.


My Crate VC 5212 perfectly straddled the chairs at the bar between its wheels


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


>


Estimated order total $236 CAN from Amazon US due to $ conversion, shipping and customs charge. _(Please correct me if I'm wrong)_
Much cheaper to order from Amazon.ca $147 Can with tax.

Quik Lok AMS-BS-625 Amplifier Stand, Black: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> On Amazon.ca for $30 more after all the conversions. $130 Can
> 
> Quik Lok AMS-BS-625 Amplifier Stand, Black: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


$95 at Cosmo if you don't mind waiting. Not sure why the link doesn't work.

Quik Lok BS-625 Amp Stand - Stands - Accessories - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music









*More Views*



Quiklok
BS-625

Quik Lok BS-625 Amp StandBe the first to review this product

SKU:FASDQWKBS625

EAN:8025534002162
Our Price: $95.99 MSRP: $115.00

AVAILABILITY: OUT OF STOCK - AVAILABLE TO ORDER

But fear not because you can purchase this back-ordered item now and reserve your spot in line for the next arrivals!

If you are concerned with shipping delays, contact us before purchasing at [email protected] for our next expected delivery.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Oh God, never buy anything from Amazon.ca.
> 
> Quik Lok BS-625 Amp Stand - Stands - Accessories - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


Link doesn't work Dave but curious why you won't buy from Amazon.ca

Update: Yes, your new post probably answers my question. Price is better at Cosmo. $122 with tax and Purolator shipping. Nice catch.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Link is weird so I've attached the image. It can be found on the Cosmo website with a google search though.

It's not that i won't, or don't, buy from Amazon.ca, I've purchased lots in the past, but a lot of the time I find their prices are ridiculously bloated when compared to Amazon.com. I usually make sure shipping is handled by Amazon Prime, which is usually less expensive and in some cases free. I always check both ca and com before I buy anything though. Some suppliers won't ship to Canada though so that is another thing that needs to be checked.

Of course in the case of the OCD you can buy a blem direct from Fulltone for $89US and shipping is around $30. Still cheaper than Amazon.ca who appears to list sellers from Japan.

For example:

Amazon.ca: fulltone ocd: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio

Amazon.com: fulltone ocd: Musical Instruments


----------



## Denjr75 (11 mo ago)

Hamstrung said:


> I see a number of amp tilting mechanisms all over the place but they all are designed for combos.
> 
> Is there any kind of device that tilts the cab but supports the head over top of it?


The QuikloI 
BS625 does it, contrary to other inout I’ve recieved


----------

